# Did the filter kill my Bettas?



## dwillis3008 (Sep 7, 2021)

My filter killed my fish...



Nova betta said:


> A healthy fish should never get stuck in the filter. Period. No matter how strong the current is, if it is made for aquariums a fish won't get stuck in it unless they are not healthy. At least that is my opinion!
> 
> How did you care for your betta? I know he already passed but could you fill oput this form so we can see how he died?
> *Housing:*
> ...


My beta was perfectly happy this morning, I fed her and she was swimming around, but after work today (5 hours later) I found just her bottom half shredded at the bottom of the tank. As a female she was a great swimmer, she was kept in a 5 gallon with live plants, 78 degrees, ate a varied diet, I just got her from the store a couple weeks ago. Her fins were a little tore up when I got her but they were healed and growing back. The same filter killed another of my bettas, a male who I assume was too poor of a swimmer to get out. But the female I’m so confused what could’ve happened! I put a sponge over the intake and turned the flow to the lowest setting. I am heartbroken, she was so sweet and I was just starting to see her little personality. What do you think? Toss the whole filter? I think I will, I can’t lose another sweet betta baby :,(


----------



## Betta craze (Feb 17, 2021)

dwillis3008 said:


> My beta was perfectly happy this morning, I fed her and she was swimming around, but after work today (5 hours later) I found just her bottom half shredded at the bottom of the tank. As a female she was a great swimmer, she was kept in a 5 gallon with live plants, 78 degrees, ate a varied diet, I just got her from the store a couple weeks ago. Her fins were a little tore up when I got her but they were healed and growing back. The same filter killed another of my bettas, a male who I assume was too poor of a swimmer to get out. But the female I’m so confused what could’ve happened! I put a sponge over the intake and turned the flow to the lowest setting. I am heartbroken, she was so sweet and I was just starting to see her little personality. What do you think? Toss the whole filter? I think I will, I can’t lose another sweet betta baby :,(


Sorry this happened then  please get a different filter, this isn’t normal for filters.


----------



## Imp (Jun 9, 2018)

What kind of filter is it? 

Could you post a few pictures of the filter as it was installed in the tank (especially of the outlet with the waterline and of the intake)?


----------



## Maxwedge (Jan 20, 2020)

Please post pics of the tank and filter. A small HOB filter could hold a weak betta to it's intake but wouldn't do any traumatic damage. And you say you also put a sponge over the intake tube.

Who else lives in the tank? I suspect the fish was weak or sick, passed away and got eaten by someone else (like a snail or bottom feeder).


----------



## Maxwedge (Jan 20, 2020)

Wait, did you not install the bottom section of tube that has the "grill" to protect fish from getting sucked up?


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

I'm a little confused how this is happening? Could they be jumping in the top?


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

BettaloverSara said:


> I'm a little confused how this is happening? Could they be jumping in the top?


Agreed. I'm confused.


----------

